# Let's Try This Again...



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Breeding hasn't been my friend in the last few months or so, so I decided to give it another shot. Not sure what I'll get if this cross actually works out, but I'm crossing Bling with a really really pretty little green DT that I got from basement bettas!! Will update!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

pretty! Good luck!


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Love, love, love the male. I'm sure the fry will be beautiful. :]


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Beautiful! Good luck!


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

He's beautiful!

Goodluck


----------

